# Has anyone seen the film "Snowpiercer"?



## Alana4297 (Oct 19, 2014)

If you have, what did you think of it?

I loved the rich world that was created, full of contrasts. Every car on the train seemed to be a new level on a video game, new challenges arising, and new deaths. The themes were also very interesting, about social class and how even after the world faces a cataclysmic apocalypse, there is still an evident social order. the acting by Tilda Swinton, Jamie bell, and Chris Evans was stunning. Fast paced action scenes, and quirky but sick humour in some places added to the effect. 

I would definitely recommend it to everyone.


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

I noticed archetypes being extremely exaggerated and a mysterious part that was never explained. I felt emotions. Me and the people I went with had had a surreal day and the intensity of that movie made us all have to sit down afterwards for a while. We even went to a local botanical garden to chill out for a while. I've only seen it the one time in July and we discussed it with a few people, but it was intense enough that I'm still worn out thinking about it at length.


----------



## Alana4297 (Oct 19, 2014)

Intense is definitely a good word to use.  my family was also pretty overwhelmed after, not knowing what to think. But I loved that part of it!


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

I loathed it. The special effects are extraordinary, granted. But the film is both nihilistic, with an extremely bleak view of human nature and life, and a society built on power and sadism; and pornographically violent - a series of setpieces of savagery. People are axed, shot, stabbed, impaled... Early on in the film, a character's arm is frozen and then smashed with a hammer - which is just sick. What really got me were other people in the audience howling with laughter at the spectacle. ("How amusing, madam!") It was, as the friend I saw it with remarked, like the Roman Colosseum. I came out of it wanting a bath, a brain bleach, and an ounce of civet to sweeten my imagination.

And Tilda Swinton seemed to be doing her best impression of Pauline from League of Gentlemen.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought it was great. How every part is necessary. The last car is as important as the first. 

It is how humanity actually already is. Just survive. How is civilization any different than that train? The train just must keep going. Its only purpose is to keep running.


----------



## sootyflues (Jan 18, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I thought it was great. How every part is necessary. The last car is as important as the first.
> 
> It is how humanity actually already is. Just survive. How is civilization any different than that train? The train just must keep going. Its only purpose is to keep running.


This! I didn't see it as nihilistic or bleak at all, as Cosmic Hobo said. Sometimes you have to show things the way they are so that you can see how to overcome our problems. Their solution? Stop the train! :tongue:

Everyone should check out Bong Joon-ho's other films! He's a great director.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, it was a good movie, I wasn't expecting it. I randomly clicked on some link, which had this "Angry Nerd" guy giving his top 10 movies no one saw, but were great. And this particular movie was one of them, and at that time I was on a mission to find movies that have complexity to them. And this turned out to be one of them. 

When I heard things or even read things, there are always points or words said that stand out to me, as I believe they give the essence of the film. For this film, the constant mention of the head and tail -- the monologue of the lady, talking about the shoe can't become the hat -- the fact that the man at the front of the train and the elder of the back, both ran the train -- one maintained the end the other the beginning and balance upon the train was maintained through their sort of ebb and flow, disorder had to be in order so that order could persist.... these are very very deep ideas. Mind you I didn't watch the very very very end, like the last 5 or soo minuets -- something took my attention, and I completely forgot about it, until now really. funny how that works.


----------



## losing_the_game (Jan 25, 2015)

First time I saw anybody acknowledge the movie, nobody I know has seen it. I thought it was alright, didn't seem entirely plausible to me but it was still watchable. 
Saw it with my family and none of us could believe that we were gonna watch a move called "Snowpiercer". We were surprised that it wasn't totally booed by the critics and even more surprised that we all enjoyed it. Can't say I remembered it, tho. Marijuana is a double edged sword when it's paired with watching movies.


----------



## Yotty (Jan 25, 2015)

It's beautiful, and I'm really proud of the attention it got! Korean pride and all. I enjoyed most of them and hated to see them go, even if they only had brief appearances. I'd consider that a good job. Intense is all I can sum up for this film, if I have to sum it up, but I really did enjoy the ending! It definitely shows its intention, rather than having to tell everything (ex....... MATRIX). The ending sorta reminded me of the "sprout growing in a wasteland" kind of thing. World goes on.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Saw the movie some time ago, it was just another "poor vs rich, poor fight their way to destroy and smash the system of the rich then the end" kind of movie. I wish there is something more intelligent, not just plain destroy and smash but rather the poor coming up with some intelligent change. Not just ending with the system destroyed, but also coming up with a new system that works better. Perhaps violence is to a point unavoidable, but I'm bored of all the "almost violence only" kind of overthrow.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

"Easier to imagine the end of the world than an alternative to capitalism" sums up my sentiments.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Holy shit, SO THAT'S THE NAME OF THE MOVIE.

Thanks OP, one of my friends told me about this movie, but I droned out on the name.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

I love SnowPiercer! It was a happy little accident that I stumbled upon it. 

I would definitely recommend this movie as well.


----------

